# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Viên đá nhỏ

## thuty

Xem video hay khủng

----------


## thuty

Cảnh quay ở đâu mà đẹp thế nhỉ, như Hàn Xẻng, giờ trình VN cũng khá thật. Chắc ở Đà Lạt

----------


## giang1011

cảnh quay đẹp........ ca sĩ xinh.......... cảnh dốc dốc thế chỉ có ở những vùng núi...... có thể đà lạt

----------

